# Duck/Goose Hunting in Summit County?



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone know of any public waterfowl hunting areas near Summit county?

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

There are no ducks in ohio! Hahaha good luck! 

Sent from my DROID Pro using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

Mostly Canadian geese around here, did all my duck hunting in northwest Ohio.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiobassin'46 (Aug 15, 2013)

I think there's a total of 3 ducks where I fish most recently. Too many Canadian geese. They scare them off. They need to go back to Canada. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Lots of public hunting areas in Summit County.
You just missed the pre-season blind draw.

Go to the ODNR website to view regulations and maps.


----------

